# Tattoo - Kami no Asobi (own comic)



## Alphares (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I have to admit right now my comic doesn't feature much furry stuff but this will change later. Especially in part two of the story. Right now I still have the "human plot" that will turn more and more into a furry pile XD

http://tattoo.kilu.de

or here if the main server is down:
http://tattoo.smackjeeves.com/comics/291397/tattoo-kami-no-asobi-cover/


DANGER!!! TAKE YOUR CHANCE!!
I AM LOOKING FOR YOUR CHARACTERS!!
Yes your characters, you heard right!

Whoever wants to take part can! All I need is a filled out reference sheet that is found on my forum. Why on the forum? It's far easier to stay in touch with the chara-owners like that.

http://alphares.forumieren.com

So if you're interested check the forum, register, fill out the ref-sheet and post your character. I'm glad for every single chara I can get!

Here is the link to the reference sheet:
http://alphares.forumieren.com/wanted-character-registration-f16/characters-wanted-t18.htm

I offer you two comics to take part in. 1. Tattoo - Kami no Asobi and 2. Tattoo the sequel (Part2)
I have to admit that I DON'T know if I will ever be able to draw the sequel but I will try. For 1. I already have a finished story so it might get a bit harder to fuse a new character with it. In 2. though nearly everything is open.

Please take your time and read carefully. It might seem complicated first but you can ask me anytime! ^^
Thanks!


----------

